# "Legal" Gear Sites



## justinjones1963 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was reading Maxim and I saw an advertisement from online American "hormone treatment" sites, i.e. powermedica.com and hghworldwide.com and I was wondering if it is _totally legal_ to purchase from these sites.  The sites have been online for a while and they are advertising in Maxim - a big magazine.  Their prices are a bit high but I do not want to take the risk anymore by ordering from my current gear supplier.  

I purchased the book "Legal Muscle" and it didn't cover this at all and I have searched other boards and really don't have any good info on this.

Thanks.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 11, 2005)

i wouldnt do it........i actually believe powermedica.com has been busted and working for feds now.....dont fall into those traps.....if you want to go legal, go visit and hormone treatment center.......and they'll see how test levels and gh levels are....


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 11, 2005)

i know someone who told me about powermedica and they say they go through them i don't know if they still do


----------



## tee (Jun 11, 2005)

I also heard powermedica.com got busted. They claim to still be operating, but my buddy said they got closed down and it was in Muscular Development magazine. Does anyone have any info on it? They "Were" considered legal, but who knows now. I heard they were giving out AAS and not requiring a script all the time. If thats so, that was VERY stupid on their part. There is hundreds of other HRT clinics out there. They do charge a hell of a lot more than buying UG.


----------



## hammeranvil (Sep 2, 2005)

*watch out*

those guys got busted but still ask for your info?????????sounds fishy to me :sniper:


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 2, 2005)

powermedica is still in operation.  the thing with HRT therapy places is that they walk a fine line between being legal or not. some states require an in-person doctor visit prior to receiving a prescription where some states do not require it.  i used a HRT therapy place a few years ago for a short time and everything was done legally. i received a 1 hour consult over the phone from the doctor, they did full bloodwork prior to prescribing aas products and my natural test levels had to be at least low enough to justify a prescription although my levels were actually high enough that i really didnt need one.  i just had to tell the doc i was tired all the time and lacked sex drive etc.
cost was pretty high, a 10ml vial of test cyp was $87.50(not to bad) but a 10ml vial of deca was $300(way to expensive) all produced by a compounding facility and shipped fed ex right to my door.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 29, 2005)

Even if they are legit, they will not prescibe you more than replacement levels. You are also required to get blood work when they tell you to and send it to them.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

DR, I was looking to go the HRT route as evident from a previous post. After talking with one of the reps at an HRT facility,  I decided to join the source section here at ANASci and I could not be happier. I will be placing an order with one of the confirmed suppliers after the new year.

~WW999


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 10, 2005)

You will find it is much cheaper than going the HRT route and you can manipulate your doses up and down to maintain the optimum health and gains.


----------



## BiggerISBetter (Jan 21, 2006)

I went the HRT route for my first cycle. If I'm talking about the same thing you guys are, "hormone replacement," "rejuvenation" and "wellness" all seem to be buzzwords for this. I went in knowing the prices would be high and very willing to do this in exchange for the legal piece of mind. In addition, I expected other nice sides, like quality of product and tip top business practices. I am under the impression a true hormone replacement plan from your family doctor would be in the neighborhood of maybe 100mg's per week, and this place did not blink an eye when I ordered for a 900mg/wk (test+deca total) cycle. Don't know if they would have balked at much higher levels or if there would be no limit, I am not there yet.

But there are drawbacks to the businesslike part and the legalities.

Dianabol, for instance, is commonly used and available today, but it is no longer FDA approved, so it can't be sold by my HRT, even though they will sell test and deca amounts that most doc's would say are too high for simple replacement, and they will sell Anadrol, which most users are more wary of than Dbol.

Eq is commonly used and available too, but my HRT can't sell that either cause it is FDA approved for Vet use, not human.

The businesslike thing is screwy too. There was early talk of bloodwork and a semi face-to-face done using a web-cam, but I have all my chemicals and ancillaries without either of those two cover-your-ass things. The web-cam did come in the shipment, but it needed a password to work with a website that would actually connect me. I phoned for the password, was told they'd get back to me, and they never have. There has been no further mention of bloodwork. Maybe these things are to occur post-cycle(?) but that seems to remove the cover-their-ass part of things.

For one further complication, my original box came with an incomplete ancillary order, which I phoned about. A second box came with part of what was missing. A third box came with some total stranger's order, which I reported. A fourth box came with the last little bit of my order, but no postage-paid label or directions for me to return what isn't mine. I may be sitting on some free Cyp and Drol here, or maybe they'll wake up eventually.

Don't know if I'd recommend these folks to a friend or not. If the prices don't bother you, the legal piece of mind is great. The sloppy business practices are annoying, I couldn't get the Dbol and Eq I wanted to run with Test and am running their Deca and my SD instead, and it's too early to tell about the product quality. 

Will probably use sources from here for future cycles, just feeling my Newbie way along at the moment.


----------



## Derk (Jan 25, 2007)

> Buy Steroids Legally
> 
> Anabolic Steroid Online Shop - **********.com has been designed to reply all questions regarding anabolic steroids and you can buy steroid in our shop. Our online shop has spent few years studying and researching anabolic steroids. We have tried to compile all information from other websites, companies, individuals, books and hope that cover every angel of anabolic steroids.
> 
> Almost all sports require some sort of physical strength and endurance. It is believed that all professional body builders have taken anabolic steroids to get where they are. Next to bodybuilding, football is very high among steroid users. Whether it is to gain muscle, or lose weight, anabolic steroids are used in several sports.


   
No source posting unless approved by Admin.


----------



## oldtestman (Sep 28, 2007)

I currently use Palm Beach Life Extension.  They require blood work, but you don't have to have an "in person" visit.  The first three months are expensive ($600 ??).  Then you're good for a year before you need new bloodwork.  Each quarter after that is $300 for 2 10ml vials and syringes.  They're not cheap, but it is legal ....if your blood work shows a need.  They want your money, so even if you're in the lower end of normal, they will help you get to high-normal.

Getting your bloodwork to read low is possible with the right procedures.  You will, however, not get enough for a real cycle.  I still have to get some extra elsewhere.  I like the idea of having some test come legally.  At least, if I ever get busted, I'll have something to take to court to show that I have a "need".  I'm a sick man.


----------



## oldtestman (Sep 28, 2007)

I currently use Palm Beach Life Extension.  They require blood work, but you don't have to have an "in person" visit.  The first three months are expensive ($600 ??).  Then you're good for a year before you need new bloodwork.  Each quarter after that is $300 for 2 10ml vials and syringes.  They're not cheap, but it is legal ....if your blood work shows a need.  They want your money, so even if you're in the lower end of normal, they will help you get to high-normal.

Getting your bloodwork to read low is possible with the right procedures.  You will, however, not get enough for a real cycle.  I still have to get some extra elsewhere.  I like the idea of having some test come legally.  At least, if I ever get busted, I'll have something to take to court to show that I have a "need".  I'm a sick man.


----------



## oldtestman (Sep 28, 2007)

I mentioned a source.  New guy.  Sorry.


----------



## maxwell (Jan 29, 2008)

The place I go through is in Florida. They referred me to a lab in my area and it cost 400$. I have since discovered that I can get a lot of this bloodwork done through my own doctor and insurance with a savings of 300$ I pay 115$ for a vial of test cypinate and 105$ for suspension. My HCG runs 95$ a vial and my Tamaxifin citrate is like 70$ for 30 20 ml tabs. It's all legal and my stuff come from U.S.A pharmacies.I take it like the doctor says, 100mg tesy cyp a week. Tamaxifin every other day and HCG 3 times a week.I'm stronger and look and feel great.I know the prices are high but I have to do things straight up.I like the fact thay my medicin gets to me in a few days.


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 16, 2008)

*hrt*

I say stay with UG's. The cost alone is worth it.


----------



## hellraiser27 (Oct 20, 2008)

justinjones1963 said:
			
		

> I was reading Maxim and I saw an advertisement from online American "hormone treatment" sites, i.e. powermedica.com and hghworldwide.com and I was wondering if it is _totally legal_ to purchase from these sites.  The sites have been online for a while and they are advertising in Maxim - a big magazine.  Their prices are a bit high but I do not want to take the risk anymore by ordering from my current gear supplier.
> 
> I purchased the book "Legal Muscle" and it didn't cover this at all and I have searched other boards and really don't have any good info on this.
> 
> Thanks.



Why would you trust an ad in a magazine? The editors of the mag don't care.


----------

